# Laparoscopic antrectomy w/gastrojej



## CRC CPC (Jul 29, 2011)

My new surgeon did a laparoscopic antrectomy with gastojejunostomy, Billroth II anastomosis.  I found the open code is there a laparoscopic code for this?  This is not for weight contol or management.  Patient has gastric outlet obstruction and duodenal stricture.  I'm thinking unlisted.   Any opinions are welcome.
Thank you,


----------

